# 3-

## OlgaNov

!        :  - ,    ,          3-.    4 .           .            .   ,   ,       ,    - .    .    2012        ,            . ,   ,      ,    ,        .           .     ? ,    ,     ,     -  .
-          ?
   .

----------


## Storn

> -          ?

----------

> - ,    ,          3-.    4


        ?
 )))


         )

----------


## OlgaNov

,      ,  -   !!! - !!!   ,          !

----------


## 651

29  .
  ?

----------


## OlgaNov

> 29  .
>   ?


   -           * ,           .*  ,    ...    ...?

----------


## 2007

> ...    ...?


 3  185   http://mvf.klerk.ru/grk/185.htm
,        ...

----------


## OlgaNov

> 3  185   http://mvf.klerk.ru/grk/185.htm
> ,        ...


        , -,

----------

> , -,


  :Smilie:

----------


## alexstrel

> , -,


        ,      .

        .               .

----------

> ,      ,  -   !!! - !!!   ,          !


     ...........

----------


## Andyko

,            ?
 :
        (.. ,       ,   ),   ,    ,  ?

----------

> ,            ?


            .     :Smilie:

----------


## saigak

> ...    ...?


      ,         ..

----------


## trunova_viktoria

> ...    ...?



 185  .

----------


## OlgaNov

()?     ?

----------


## 651

> ,            ?


1.        .
. 80     .




> :
>         (.. ,       ,   ), *  ,    ,  ?*


2.  ?    ?

----------


## 651

> ()?     ?


  ,    .

  :       ,       .

----------

> 


 ?

----------


## 2007

> 


 ,  .     ,        .
      80- ,    ,     .
         ,   .       ,     .    ... :Frown:

----------


## Andyko

> .


      (80);
      (26),  
    (27),  , 

   -,        ,     
 ,            
   ,               ;

----------


## 651

:
  -      :   ,    .
 -   -       ()   .
  -      ,     . 

      ,      .

----------


## 2007

> ,      .


  ,  ,    .

----------


## Andyko

> -   -       ()   .


   ,   ,         , ,

----------

